# Let's discuss 6.72 |vs| 9.00



## yacine_ng (Dec 16, 2021)

*So guys what do you think about this subject ? in terms of stability number of Kps and ...
is 6.72 > 9.00 or 6.72 < 9.00
because, all of us we know that 9.00 is > 7.02|7.51 and 7.55 and in  the same time we know that 5.05 > 9.00
so our fw to discuss about is 6.72
thank you all.*


----------



## tman708 (Dec 16, 2021)

If you are not on 5.05 you should update. Stability is much better than every other firmware besides 5.05 and the only reason to stay on 5.05 is that you need to plug and unplug a usb each full reboot which some people would find inconvenient


----------



## bbqtool (Dec 16, 2021)

My 6.72 setup is easier to jailbreak than my 9.00 as of right now. This is how I got my setup working.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-how-i-made-a-kernel-panic-free-6-72-setup.588532/

I'm not going to update my 6.72 because I don't want to unplug a USB stick whenever I want to jailbreak it, I don't get KPs and there are some features (like Linux) which don't seem to be working yet; but obviously will. The only inconvenience for me is waiting for backports. It's still really early days, so I'm not discounting 9.00 and I would say it'd be best if most people (especially 6.72+) went to 9.00 because how I got it going took a lot of time and money. I have been really tempted to update to 9.03 on my 9.00 for convenience sake, especially since I have a lot of spare time and want to finish my disc games, but I haven't updated yet.


----------



## yacine_ng (Dec 16, 2021)

Even for me, the 6.72 jb with leeful v10 and hen213b is very stable.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 16, 2021)

bbqtool said:


> My 6.72 setup is easier to jailbreak than my 9.00 as of right now. This is how I got my setup working.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-how-i-made-a-kernel-panic-free-6-72-setup.588532/
> 
> I'm not going to update my 6.72 because I don't want to unplug a USB stick whenever I want to jailbreak it, I don't get KPs and there are some features (like Linux) which don't seem to be working yet; but obviously will. The only inconvenience for me is waiting for backports. It's still really early days, so I'm not discounting 9.00 and I would say it'd be best if most people (especially 6.72+) went to 9.00 because how I got it going took a lot of time and money. I have been really tempted to update to 9.03 on my 9.00 for convenience sake, especially since I have a lot of spare time and want to finish my disc games, but I haven't updated yet.


I think I'd rather just plug in a USB and unplug it than go through all that hassle. You only have to do it once, then rest mode keeps Goldhen alive ahaha

Totally confused about how a lot of people think plugging and unplugging a single USB once per full power down is a huge issue


----------



## viggen66 (Dec 16, 2021)

Sleirsgoevy latest 30th october jailbreak you never ever experience a jailbreak failure, but for some unknow reason, the console sometimes gets a little bit unstable after that, but not every time, I guess Sleirsgoevy owing to his very good knowledge of ps4 architecture, if he wishes ofc, he can tweak a little bit his jailbreak and I believe, it will be the same as 5.05, I think is so close but so close to that.


----------



## run1492 (Dec 16, 2021)

I am waiting a few days to update my fat ps4 5.05... i would like to update, because I cannot find backports for some games like mass effect legendary edition.


----------



## HitchensRIP (Dec 16, 2021)

run1492 said:


> I am waiting a few days to update my fat ps4 5.05... i would like to update, because I cannot find backports for some games like mass effect legendary edition.


Came here for this

Im stuck on 5.05 as my unit has no blue ray and hence I cant update any further (unless things changed)

Should I bin it and just buy a new one below 9.00 or shall I have hope that games will start getting backported?


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 16, 2021)

HitchensRIP said:


> Came here for this
> 
> Im stuck on 5.05 as my unit has no blue ray and hence I cant update any further (unless things changed)
> 
> Should I bin it and just buy a new one below 9.00 or shall I have hope that games will start getting backported?


you don't have to, with 5.05 and change your internal drive into ssd you can rest assured

it's only matter of time 5.05 backports will come out, but if you eager to update to 9.00 it's up to you later you'll be in a deep regret when fw is up it can't go down, not yet we didn't have downgrader at this moment


----------



## godreborn (Dec 16, 2021)

HitchensRIP said:


> Came here for this
> 
> Im stuck on 5.05 as my unit has no blue ray and hence I cant update any further (unless things changed)
> 
> Should I bin it and just buy a new one below 9.00 or shall I have hope that games will start getting backported?


Just wait, a fix is coming.


----------



## bbqtool (Dec 17, 2021)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> I think I'd rather just plug in a USB and unplug it than go through all that hassle. You only have to do it once, then rest mode keeps Goldhen alive ahaha
> 
> Totally confused about how a lot of people think plugging and unplugging a single USB once per full power down is a huge issue



Oh yeah, absolutely. I get a kick out of doing stuff like that though. 

It's not a huge deal at all but fuck bending down!


----------



## magico29 (Dec 17, 2021)

9.00 is 1000 times more stable than 6.72. If you are not on 5.05, go to 9.00 all the way.


----------



## HitchensRIP (Dec 17, 2021)

KuntilanakMerah said:


> you don't have to, with 5.05 and change your internal drive into ssd you can rest assured
> 
> it's only matter of time 5.05 backports will come out, but if you eager to update to 9.00 it's up to you later you'll be in a deep regret when fw is up it can't go down, not yet we didn't have downgrader at this moment





godreborn said:


> Just wait, a fix is coming.




Thank you both, I'll patiently wait, im in no rush , I have a PC


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Dec 17, 2021)

bbqtool said:


> Oh yeah, absolutely. I get a kick out of doing stuff like that though.
> 
> It's not a huge deal at all but fuck bending down!


Getting old are you 

I totally understand what you're saying though! It's good to experiment and if you enjoy seeking better ways of doing things for the challenge then hats off to ya!


----------



## alex61194 (Dec 17, 2021)

honestly im been on 5.0.5 and i would update not only is stable it also enable hdr and fix cmos bug


----------



## cearp (Dec 17, 2021)

Something like this will make the usb unplugging easy I guess, I am going to order one.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T9BRNHW
(there are similar items that don't support data transfer, this item I linked does)


----------



## bupeapoop (Dec 17, 2021)

Decisions.. decisions.. 

Like *bbqtool*, I followed his guide on v6.72 and everything is running pretty darn stable using an ESP8266 board. At this particular moment in time, I'm more than content holding off and waiting a few weeks before making any rash decisions on whether to update or not. It's the Xmas holidays and there's still a whole bunch of games that I want to get round to playing first. The plan is to play those and touch base in a few weeks to hear the thoughts and opinions of everyone who's made the jump. If nothing but good things are being said about the v9.00 jailbreak, I think I'll bite the bullet and make the upgrade.


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 18, 2021)

alex61194 said:


> honestly im been on 5.0.5 and i would update not only is stable it also enable hdr and fix cmos bug


you just need to update your hen into gold hen to fix cmos problem


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 18, 2021)

I don't understand this constant desire for people to stay on 5.05. its such an old firmware and with 9.00 being sooooo simple to JB then its practically a no brainer to update. 

Are people really that lazy that they cant be bothered to plug and unplug a usb drive....? It literally takes less than 10 seconds between putting it in and out.

There is even a ESP method now that does the usb bits for you AUTOMAGICALLY.... Sure you need to make a custom adapter right now buuuut I can see them being manufactured and sold soon enough. 

Link here.... https://github.com/stooged/PS4-Server-900u

Personally ive been on every JB firmware since 5.05, always updated when a new hack is released and the only time i really regretted it was 7.55 (The webkit was sooooo unstable) 9.00 is great. 

IMO just update and stop waiting around for backports etc and just update, pretty much all payloads are available on 9.00 now and the games are coming thick and fast


----------



## susi91 (Dec 18, 2021)

nikeymikey said:


> I don't understand this constant desire for people to stay on 5.05. its such an old firmware and with 9.00 being sooooo simple to JB then its practically a no brainer to update.
> 
> Are people really that lazy that they cant be bothered to plug and unplug a usb drive....?


I guess it's just because there is no (easy) way to downgrade and because there is still some hope left to get a real CFW... possible maybe for early OS versions, somehow, sometimes. Idk. 

Btw, my Pro is on 6.72 and my slim on 7.55. I was just to lazy to update the slim for now.


----------



## alex61194 (Dec 18, 2021)

KuntilanakMerah said:


> you just need to update your hen into gold hen to fix cmos problem


well yeah but still miss hdr


----------



## laz305 (Dec 18, 2021)

I got mine updated with GoldHen 2.0b with a small hiccup tho. It loads the exploit every time I open the web browser lol


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 19, 2021)

susi91 said:


> I guess it's just because there is no (easy) way to downgrade and because there is still some hope left to get a real CFW... possible maybe for early OS versions, somehow, sometimes. Idk.
> 
> Btw, my Pro is on 6.72 and my slim on 7.55. I was just to lazy to update the slim for now.


2nd to this, always to stay low bro someday we may get a permanent patch like henkaku enso on psvita


----------



## viggen66 (Dec 20, 2021)

People always rush to update their firmware to latest, as long there's a new jailbreak, you're just diminishing your success rate, as 6.72 has 3 kernel exploits, you're just reducing your alternatives to jailbreak to only one way, instead of 3, and this new jailbreak for 9.0 can easily be ported to 6.72, as it has the same bug, unfortunately I don't have the knowledge to ported it, but ChendoChap said is quite easy to do it.

Regarding inserting a USB stick every time you want to jailbreak, PS4 is very well know for having a rubbish south bridge chip, so is just a matter of time, for consoles starting not to work owing to this chip, and to fix it, requires advanced soldering skills, and the chip itself is expensive, lots of dead PS4 are due to this chip, I really don't like PS4 for this, on the other hand XBOX is a lot more robust than this console.


----------



## cearp (Dec 20, 2021)

viggen66 said:


> People always rush to update their firmware to latest, as long there's a new jailbreak, you're just diminishing your success rate
> 
> Regarding inserting a USB stick every time you want to jailbreak, PS4 is very well know for having a rubbish south bridge chip, so is just a matter of time, for consoles starting not to work owing to this chip


I see what you mean but it is always nice to be able to run the latest content, without having to worry about backports etc.

And are you saying that inserting the usb many times will cause the chip to fail? I don't believe that!
Not good for the usb port if you do it too many times (so get that item I posted earlier), but wouldn't think the actual processor would start to have issues.


----------



## viggen66 (Dec 20, 2021)

cearp,

Do whatever you want just youtube "ps4 southbridge" and see for yourself, that chip is a piece of crap, I'm not saying it will happen as is not 100% sure, but I would rather not stress that chip as much as possible.


----------



## cearp (Dec 20, 2021)

Oh I am not saying the hardware is perfect! (I had no idea about that issue though, thanks)
But what I mean is, if the machine can handle playing games, it can handle being presented an external storage device.

I do know Sony (and MS etc) want the console to run quietly, even when it gets hot, so for best use I think it is a good idea to use those hardware fan mods to adjust how much the fan spins up.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=ps4+fan+mod&_sacat=0


----------



## warriosbest (Dec 20, 2021)

bbqtool said:


> My 6.72 setup is easier to jailbreak than my 9.00 as of right now. This is how I got my setup working.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-how-i-made-a-kernel-panic-free-6-72-setup.588532/
> 
> I'm not going to update my 6.72 because I don't want to unplug a USB stick whenever I want to jailbreak it, I don't get KPs and there are some features (like Linux) which don't seem to be working yet; but obviously will. The only inconvenience for me is waiting for backports. It's still really early days, so I'm not discounting 9.00 and I would say it'd be best if most people (especially 6.72+) went to 9.00 because how I got it going took a lot of time and money. I have been really tempted to update to 9.03 on my 9.00 for convenience sake, especially since I have a lot of spare time and want to finish my disc games, but I haven't updated yet.


from 4.55 -> 5.05 i have 100 success times without any shutdown, but most of people have it, so i think factory reset before start jailbreak is the key,......





viggen66 said:


> cearp,
> 
> Do whatever you want just youtube "ps4 southbridge" and see for yourself, that chip is a piece of crap, I'm not saying it will happen as is not 100% sure, but I would rather not stress that chip as much as possible.


when i had multiple shutdown streak, my hdmi port start going crazy shit, it's just like when ur PC gpu dying... and yeah i can feel the temp when touch my hands on ps4 surface, much hotter than running heavy AAA games

p/s : have multiple slim ps4 and now using ps4 pro btw


----------



## Stwert (Dec 20, 2021)

I suppose if you’re on 5.05, stay there.
But as both my PS4 and PS4 Pro are on 9.00 (well, they were 8. Something, so I updated), that’s the one for me, because I’ve no sodding choice 

Nice and easy though, I just run the exploit from a Raspberry Pi, connected to my PS4 Pro, so all I do is visit a web page on the Pi. No inserting/removing USB drives. Quick and painless.


----------



## viggen66 (Dec 20, 2021)

I think this conversation is a little bit redundant because this new exploit 9.0 can also be ported to 6.72 as well, so why bother upgrading to 9.00? Most games are being backported to 6.72. 

I don't have knowledge but chendochap said it not hard to port to 6.72.

Yes 6.72 is semi stable, sleirsgoevy on his latest 6.72 has made a milestone, it never fails to successfully jailbreak, but after that ps4 sometimes gets random kp when exiting browser or going to game library, I guess perfect stability of 6.72 is so close to be a reality, just a matter of time. 

Yes 7.xx I believe is dead now, probably it entices developers more on the 6.72 instead of the dead 7.xx., if memory serves me well 5.05 also took two years to reach the state it is now. 



Sent from my M2102J20SI using Tapatalk


----------



## viggen66 (Dec 20, 2021)

viggen66 said:


> I think this conversation is a little bit redundant because this new exploit 9.0 can also be ported to 6.72 as well, so why bother upgrading to 9.00? Most games are being backported to 6.72.
> 
> I don't have knowledge but chendochap said it not hard to port to 6.72.
> 
> ...


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 21, 2021)

running my pro for 8 day after the 9.00 exploit come out, got a kp once and some memory full message is it due to internal harddrive with tons of games, i own 5.05 slim with ssd only get kp once which is rarely to happen, when i'm on harddrive even if you run on 5.05 you have to wait 2-5 minutes after ps4 boot if not you may encounter kp. On 9.00 fw you don't have to wait just run the exploit right after you booted the ps4 , if you asked me i never put my ps4 into rest mode so you can imagine how many times i run the exploit right after on-off cycle

conclusion
FW 9.00 cons required to plug usb
FW 5.05 doesn't require usb
both firmware is good IMO and stable


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 21, 2021)

I mean if ppl want to stay on less stable FW's for whatever reason let them be, but when those random kernal panics start rolling they will grab a usb for 9.00. Our usb flash drive is pretty much an exploit dongle.


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 21, 2021)

will upgrade to ssd to see the problem fixed, i guess my harddrive is overloaded with games from 2tb only 50gb is free


----------



## viggen66 (Dec 21, 2021)

KuntilanakMerah said:


> will upgrade to ssd to see the problem fixed, i guess my harddrive is overloaded with games from 2tb only 50gb is free


Issue is 2tb ssd are expensive right? Actually don't have the clue how prices are now


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 21, 2021)

viggen66 said:


> Issue is 2tb ssd are expensive right? Actually don't have the clue how prices are now


it just same price like you buy 10 ps4 game assumed $25 each


----------



## viggen66 (Dec 21, 2021)

I use ps4 has my secondary gaming system I use mainly xbox one, but having a sdd fixes the issue of demaging hdd when kp happens


----------



## viggen66 (Dec 23, 2021)

bbqtool said:


> My 6.72 setup is easier to jailbreak than my 9.00 as of right now. This is how I got my setup working.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-how-i-made-a-kernel-panic-free-6-72-setup.588532/
> 
> I'm not going to update my 6.72 because I don't want to unplug a USB stick whenever I want to jailbreak it, I don't get KPs and there are some features (like Linux) which don't seem to be working yet; but obviously will. The only inconvenience for me is waiting for backports. It's still really early days, so I'm not discounting 9.00 and I would say it'd be best if most people (especially 6.72+) went to 9.00 because how I got it going took a lot of time and money. I have been really tempted to update to 9.03 on my 9.00 for convenience sake, especially since I have a lot of spare time and want to finish my disc games, but I haven't updated yet.



Gonna use your method to jailbreak my 6.72 slim, gonna try separate Jailbreak and then load Hen


----------



## wiindsurf (Dec 23, 2021)

What about staying on 8.55 instead, as some people complain of slow downs or bricks with 9.00 (although you'd be missing out on the CMOS battery fix).
The exploit is supposed to work on pre 9.00 firmware as well, does the current method already work on pre 9.00, or does it require porting for specific versions etc?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 23, 2021)

wiindsurf said:


> What about staying on 8.55 instead, as some people complain of slow downs or bricks with 9.00 (although you'd be missing out on the CMOS battery fix).
> The exploit is supposed to work on pre 9.00 firmware as well, does the current method already work on pre 9.00, or does it require porting for specific versions etc?


8.55 doesnt have an exploit, so your only option is 9.00
Anything about bricks or slowdowns are false rumors


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 25, 2021)

warriosbest said:


> when i had multiple shutdown streak, my hdmi port start going crazy shit, it's just like when ur PC gpu dying... and yeah i can feel the temp when touch my hands on ps4 surface, much hotter than running heavy AAA games
> 
> p/s : have multiple slim ps4 and now using ps4 pro btw


you need to make a hole on your case tho, and put dust filter on top of it


----------



## laz305 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas I finally left 6.72 and my 9.00 JB didn’t go smoothly, a couple of failed attempts but then this happened. Scroll down for longer video version of it. Somehow I was able to load Goldhen and it never asked for the usb


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 25, 2021)

Might be that they implemented the exploit image into Goldhen. If thats the case we will see more ppl flock to 9.00


----------



## HitchensRIP (Jan 4, 2022)

HitchensRIP said:


> Came here for this
> 
> Im stuck on 5.05 as my unit has no blue ray and hence I cant update any further (unless things changed)
> 
> Should I bin it and just buy a new one below 9.00 or shall I have hope that games will start getting backported?



Backports not looking good for now

What's best for me

Hunting a 9.0 or buying a blue ray drive so I can (eventually) upgrade

Any suggestions on which blue ray drive i should get?


----------



## laz305 (Jan 4, 2022)

Well now that I stopped using bin loader inside Goldhen I haven’t had a single issue. So yep 9.00 is Golden  pun intended


----------



## HeiS3nB3rG (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey gents, after upgrading from 6.72 to 9.00, have you noticed any difference with the HDR performances?

I'm on 6.72 now, but some games such as Guardians of the Galaxy render with very intense colors that make eyes hurt, so I'm wondering if this could be a firmware-related issue, as I read somewhere that some improvements were made with HDR after FW 7.XX.

For the record, I use a LG CX with my PS4, and the HDR works perfectly with PS5 and PC using the same TV.


----------



## Maupiti (Feb 22, 2022)

HeiS3nB3rG said:


> Hey gents, after upgrading from 6.72 to 9.00, have you noticed any difference with the HDR performances?
> 
> I'm on 6.72 now, but some games such as Guardians of the Galaxy render with very intense colors that make eyes hurt, so I'm wondering if this could be a firmware-related issue, as I read somewhere that some improvements were made with HDR after FW 7.XX.
> 
> For the record, I use a LG CX with my PS4, and the HDR works perfectly with PS5 and PC using the same TV.


Not on my side, on PS4 pro from 6.72’to 9.00 , and for the “debate “ of plug and unplug, I use Pizero2w  mod that work 100% , no KP, no issues from rest mode, I absolutely don’t regret updating from 6.72 to 9.00
Played guardians on 6.72 and now on 9.00 and don’t see any differences


----------



## viggen66 (Feb 23, 2022)

6.72 is now perfect, don't need to update, also all games are being backported so why changing?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 23, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> 6.72 is now perfect, don't need to update, also all games are being backported so why changing?


To not wait on backports being released. Not all games are backported, I have a reliable source and from what I see its mainly AAA games that do get backported support other unheard/unpopular games not so much. Unless you are backporting your own games then i dont see any reason to be on 6.72. when you can just download & play on the fly without waiting for fixes. Just so you know backports are handled by user picks... meaning your fav game may never get that fix

Also Whitehawkx is fuking awesome that dude uploads his games with all dlc/latest update + Mods from PC


----------



## HeiS3nB3rG (Feb 24, 2022)

Maupiti said:


> Not on my side, on PS4 pro from 6.72’to 9.00 , and for the “debate “ of plug and unplug, I use Pizero2w  mod that work 100% , no KP, no issues from rest mode, I absolutely don’t regret updating from 6.72 to 9.00
> Played guardians on 6.72 and now on 9.00 and don’t see any differences


Thanks for your comment. The FW upgrade itself does not improve the HDR rendering indeed, but HDR can be adjusted on 9.00, so I decided to update, even if 6.72 JB worked great for me.
By adjusting the HDR colors on 9.00 now the game can be played without having my eyes hurting too much. Unfortunately the results with HDR are still not perfect, though.


----------



## viggen66 (Feb 24, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> To not wait on backports being released. Not all games are backported, I have a reliable source and from what I see its mainly AAA games that do get backported support other unheard/unpopular games not so much. Unless you are backporting your own games then i dont see any reason to be on 6.72. when you can just download & play on the fly without waiting for fixes. Just so you know backports are handled by user picks... meaning your fav game may never get that fix
> 
> Also Whitehawkx is fuking awesome that dude uploads his games with all dlc/latest update + Mods from PC



Why the rush or even is it a argument of waiting for backports? I already have a huge backlog of games to play hehe, regarding the argument of not so popular games being backported, I guess devs prefer to first give priority to AAA games and then on their spare time backport the remaining, until now I haven't found a game I wanted which wasn't available to 6.72.

Also the 6.72 jailbreak is 100% pure software, don't need a usb stick, and never fails now.

I guess the main reason people ditch 6.72 or lower, is because of higher firmware regardless of it works better or not is always better, as long the number is higher.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 24, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> Why the rush or even is it a argument of waiting for backports? I already have a huge backlog of games to play hehe, regarding the argument of not so popular games being backported, I guess devs prefer to first give priority to AAA games and then on their spare time backport the remaining, until now I haven't found a game I wanted which wasn't available to 6.72.
> 
> Also the 6.72 jailbreak is 100% pure software, don't need a usb stick, and never fails now.
> 
> I guess the main reason people ditch 6.72 or lower, is because of higher firmware regardless of it works better or not is always better, as long the number is higher.


Its an argument of preference, which i wont even dive into that b/c its a waste of time. Thing is ppl think 9.0 is bad or assumed ppl rushed into it just b/c its new. Thats insanely bias since the fw is incredibly stable. Back when I was on 6.72&7.02 I had to clear my cookies/cache every single time before I turned off the console... why? B/c on my next exploit session I would get failed attempts or the host would work for a week then it would stop working the next,  so I had to flip-flop choosing older versions of the hoster that were reliable for my ps4.

On 9.0 its like a different world in exploiting I never had to clear anything or had random KP's. I rather stick a usb in than dealing with "failed to load exploit" messages then having to hard reset my ps4. Thats why many other former 6.72/7.02 users updated. We updated for stability lol pretty ironic to say that huh Nintendo..... If your ok just playing AAA's backported then cudos stay on 6.72 while the rest of us enjoy every title dumped without waiting for a fix.


----------



## viggen66 (Feb 25, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> Its an argument of preference, which i wont even dive into that b/c its a waste of time. Thing is ppl think 9.0 is bad or assumed ppl rushed into it just b/c its new. Thats insanely bias since the fw is incredibly stable. Back when I was on 6.72&7.02 I had to clear my cookies/cache every single time before I turned off the console... why? B/c on my next exploit session I would get failed attempts or the host would work for a week then it would stop working the next, so I had to flip-flop choosing older versions of the hoster that were reliable for my ps4.
> 
> On 9.0 its like a different world in exploiting I never had to clear anything or had random KP's. I rather stick a usb in than dealing with "failed to load exploit" messages then having to hard reset my ps4. Thats why many other former 6.72/7.02 users updated. We updated for stability lol pretty ironic to say that huh Nintendo..... If your ok just playing AAA's backported then cudos stay on 6.72 while the rest of us enjoy every title dumped without waiting for a fix.


6.72 rate success on previous hosts had nothing to with clearing cache or installing older exploits, it had to do with threads managing, is a common issue named race condition, which can result on random outputs, depending on how several threads talk to each other, sometimes a bad synchronization can occur which results on a kernel panic, hence the instability of the previous kernel exploits, but owing to sleirsgoevy talent and his profound experience and knowledge of the ps4 architecture he pulled a successful exploit.

A exploit which is dependent on hardware is always more stable, in the chain of the exploitation you introduce an hardware input which triggers an unexcepted bug and the change code execution to another flow.


----------



## nikeymikey (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm with @MasterJ360 on this. I see no point in staying below 9.00. Everything useful that the majority of PS4 users who know about hacking would want is doable already, so there is no real rush or need for a full CFW. Granted it means no perma jb right now but with the Auto USB now available for 9.0 its even easier. My esp32 cost me £7, that's all. 
Takes no time at all to go from powered off to jailbroken, granted i get the occasional KP but all i do is unplug my extended storage drive, run the jb again and it works.

That's another thing, can extended storage even be used on 5.05?

I would understand staying as low as possible if it actually looked as though there was something good actually coming on the horizon but afaik there's sweet fa on the way right now. 

I like zero backports, original files only as in years to come when groups like Redump or the like start to arrange their databases/collections for PS4 then they will REQUIRE the original files and all the backporting being done today will be a big pain in the arse for everyone involved. 
In my eyes the sooner all this "lower is always better" preaching stops then the better the scene will be in the end, because that statement is just not true anymore for the PS4 Just as it wasn't true for many other consoles..


----------



## viggen66 (Mar 2, 2022)

Almost all games which required fw 9.0 are already dumped, or are close to been dumped, at least the main stream of them, are already available.

So no new games for jailbroken consoles going to be available, but you have access to almost 98% of ps4 library,  why worry, regarding backports, the pace of availability is not as fast as straight dumped games, but normally after a week, there's a patch to make them work on lower fw.

Lots of people still prefer a full 100% software jailbroke process, instead or relying on a usb stick, or something attached to the console, is fast and never fails.

For users with fw higher than 6.72 to the famous 7.xx yes I fully understand ditching those fw, but 5.05 and 6.72 makes no sense now.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 2, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> Almost all games which required fw 9.0 are already dumped, or are close to been dumped, at least the main stream of them, are already available.
> 
> So no new games for jailbroken consoles going to be available, but you have access to almost 98% of ps4 library,  why worry, regarding backports, the pace of availability is not as fast as straight dumped games, but normally after a week, there's a patch to make them work on lower fw.
> 
> ...


Al azif and lightning mods suggested not updating from 5.05.  It's the most likely firmware to get cfw.  A lot was patched on 7.5x including full access to samu.  We have the keys below 7.5x.


----------



## cearp (Mar 2, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> Almost all games which required fw 9.0 are already dumped


Yep, thankfully fantastic releases are still being shared by the scene, for example: Race.With.Ryan.PS4-DUPLEX  

But you are correct, the majority of games are available, many with their latest updates.


----------



## Nyx24 (Dec 2, 2022)

Should i update now my 6.72 to 9.0? Is there any good advantage of it? Besides the backport


----------

